# Lordstown Dinner Voting Thread



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This thread will be used to gauge how many people would be interested in having dinner as a group on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.

Edit: 

So far, the plan (subject to change) is:

Thursday: Perkins Restaurant & Bakery, 5550 Interstate Boulevard, Austintown, OH 44515
Friday: Magic Tree Pub & Eatery, 7463 South Ave, Youngstown, OH 44512
Saturday: Suzie's Dogs and Drafts, 34 N Phelps St, Youngstown, OH 44503


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Definitely Friday.

...and this year, hopefully it won't be a mad dash to B Dubs in the rain where no one can see a thing.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

So we aren't doing dinner together every day? I will probably be gone Saturday evening so if I had to pick just one day I'd say Friday. I'd like to do dinner with everyone Thursday too depending if I make it there early enough.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Definitely Friday.
> 
> ...and this year, hopefully it won't be a mad dash to B Dubs in the rain where no one can see a thing.


That's what I'm trying to prevent. 

So far, it's looking like Suzie's Dogs and Drafts, and Perkins. Perkins can clear out a back room that can hold 40-42 people, Suzie's can has a 30-person party room/loft in addition to the main room.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> So we aren't doing dinner together every day? I will probably be gone Saturday evening so if I had to pick just one day I'd say Friday. I'd like to do dinner with everyone Thursday too depending if I make it there early enough.


We could do every day. I'm just trying to see if we have enough people to need to reserve a party room. 

Also add Magic Tree to the list, which can host 50-60 people or so in the party room and 100+ in the wine area.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, so one of the days (whichever will have more people, probably Friday), will be at Magic Tree. They can accommodate our large group. I am thinking we will do Suzie's Dogs & Drafts on Saturday night, and we can plan for Perkins on Thursday night. Sound good to everyone?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

voted. im be arriving Thursday 11:30pm so cant make it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

i will only be up there for Friday morning then heading back home.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there any times planned? I will be there Thursday and Friday. Not sure on arrival and departures times myself.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Do we know an approximate time that we will be going to dinner on Thursday night? I'm hoping I can make it but won't be there til 7:30 or 8pm.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> Do we know an approximate time that we will be going to dinner on Thursday night? I'm hoping I can make it but won't be there til 7:30 or 8pm.


I marked it down in the schedule in the main thread, but that can be changed. I think 8:00 might be a better idea anyway since just about everyone is expected to get in late.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah, unfortunately I can't do dinner any of those days. I can only be there Friday and then I am heading around 4ish.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What time Saturday? Kinda told the wife I would be home by the time she gets home @ 8:30 If not Oh well I see her everyday I see you guys once a year!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Patman said:


> What time Saturday? Kinda told the wife I would be home by the time she gets home @ 8:30 If not Oh well I see her everyday I see you guys once a year!



THATS THE SPIRIT!! :th_salute:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sherri and I will be leaving Detroit around 3 PM on Thursday.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

obermd said:


> Sherri and I will be leaving Detroit around 3 PM on Thursday.


Are you gonna try catching up with us guys from detroit area?


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

My wife and I should be game for 8pm Thursday, as well as the other nights. Hopefully Saturday's dinner won't be too late so everyone can depart at a decent time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Are you gonna try catching up with us guys from detroit area?


A few of us will be at GM Headquarters until 2:30-3 PM or so and will be heading to Youngstown when we're done there.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ill be there around 9:30 Thursday, so a little late.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

My wife and i are in for Thursday and Friday night dinner


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

we will be joining for dinner all 3 nights


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I will be like diesel Friday early afternoon not sure if I will go home Friday night or not yet


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is last year's thread fyi

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------

